# Delete Account



## Uniquesone (Mar 12, 2012)

Hey,

how to delete my account?

Thanks


----------



## Hells Malice (Mar 12, 2012)

You have 2 posts, your account doesn't need to be deleted anyway. It's not worth anything.

But, PM Costello I believe is the procedure.


----------



## frogboy (Mar 12, 2012)

You don't need to delete it. Though if you really want to, PM an Admin.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Mar 12, 2012)

Just leave, deleting an account is more hassle than it's worth.


----------



## Lily (Mar 12, 2012)

I can delete your account...

...for a price. 

I prefer small bills, cashier's cheques, beautiful women, video games or cute pink things. Based on the thought and quality of your gift, I may delete your account for you.


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 12, 2012)

With only 2 posts, there really isn't a reason to delete your account. You are better off just leaving


----------



## pwsincd (Mar 12, 2012)

PM admin , and walk away , they will either do it right then or leave it till a prudent time to cleanse the db.


----------



## Gahars (Mar 12, 2012)

Next to Admins, dark satanic rituals are your best bet. I hope you have some nearby virgins and livestock that you won't mind sacrificing.


----------

